# Sig P220r3 Carry Acp.45



## blackpowder (Jul 15, 2008)

i.am new to this forum and new to hand guns. my ?'s are what are the differences BETWEEN THE CARRY .45acp AND THE REST OF THE SIG .45acp GUNS? also is $671 a good deal for this gun new? also is it good to put hogue grips on this wepon? and also how does this gun compare to the S&W, GLOCK, KIMBER, and the FNH .45acp wepons... sorry if am asking to many ?'s but i have a need to learn the curve. and make sure i made the right choice thank's Nick FLA...


----------



## blackpowder (Jul 15, 2008)

can someone give me some info here


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

The sig 220 carry has a slightly shorter barrel than a standard 220. I have the carry and like it quite a bit, though it is not by any practical measure more compact that the standard 220. A price of $671 for a new sig 220 is a very good price.

Hogue grips are nice, but everyone's tastes differ. My sig's factory grips were nice though I ultimately replaced them with a some wood hogue grips, but that was more for asthetics than for comfort.

Smith makes several versions of a 45 acp so you will have to be more specific. I own the Smith 4506 which has a similar manual of arms as the Sig 220, it a bit bigger and heavier than the Sig but fun to shoot and very accurate. The 4506 should be less expensive than the Sig.

A Glock 21 is a good weapon. Not quite as finely tuned as a 220 but it holds more rounds, and should be less expensive than a Sig. The glock 21's grip is big so you need to make sure that it fits your hand before you invest in it.

I don't know much about the FN 45 but it is also a double stacked 45 so its grips should be bit wider than the Sig's grips.


Kimber makes a number of different styles and sizes. However, for the most part they are single action 1911 style autos with a very different manual of operation than the Sig. A good Kimber will probably be a bit more than a Sig 220. Having said that I believe that both are top quality guns and are very well respected for their accuracy and reliability.


----------



## JeffsSig (Jul 13, 2008)

blackpowder said:


> i.am new to this forum and new to hand guns. my ?'s are what are the differences BETWEEN THE CARRY .45acp AND THE REST OF THE SIG .45acp GUNS? also is $671 a good deal for this gun new? also is it good to put hogue grips on this wepon? and also how does this gun compare to the S&W, GLOCK, KIMBER, and the FNH .45acp wepons... sorry if am asking to many ?'s but i have a need to learn the curve. and make sure i made the right choice thank's Nick FLA...


The Big diffrence tween the 220 Carry is the Barrel Length. The Carry is 3.9" and the 220 has an Barrel Length 4.40"

As for the rest of Sigs 45s the 220 is among the best.

671$ is a good price. Id buy one at that price.


----------



## blackpowder (Jul 15, 2008)

JeffsSig said:


> The Big diffrence tween the 220 Carry is the Barrel Length. The Carry is 3.9" and the 220 has an Barrel Length 4.40"
> 
> As for the rest of Sigs 45s the 220 is among the best.
> 
> 671$ is a good price. Id buy one at that price.


thanx guys i know some of my ?'s were not so specific. but i got what i was looking for from you're answers. i purchased the gun at bass pro shops on sale from $799 to $699. and the sales guy said if i apply for there in store credit card i'd get a 10% discount off the sale price. with tax it came to $671 out the door...


----------

